# VC paint again not nissan



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Just tried the duplicolor metalcast on my other car, an 1988 integra (for sale). I used anodized yellow. This is a metal VC which I stripped the old paint off and added the base undercoat and the yellow topcoat.










This is an alternative to regular paint, brake paint, color shift paint, powedercoat, or polish.

Seth


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

looks good plus it should add 15HP


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

that VC looks awesome!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

that looks really good man


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

damn, does it look as good in real life as it does in the pic? how much is it (the paint) and any idea where i can get it. i love the look. oh can you paint plastic with it or not. (sorry i've never heard of this "metal cast" paint before)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i like it!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

f*cking beyootiful paint... too bad the rest of the bay isn't that nice...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

OMFG.........i have the metalcast blue, and have been wanting to try it out on something........think they will discolor from the heat?

EY!!!! 15hp will put me at (maybe) 100hp!!!!!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

shutup about the painting = hp.. thats gay..and extremly annoying.. bannably annoying.. hehe..

anyways, i red anotized my CAI, it looks sweet. seeings there no CF engine cover... yet.... im going to have to fiberglass something together, and then anotize that..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Pep boys probably has plasti-kote, but autozone or discount auto may have duplicolor. I think plasticote has a anodizer line, but it doesn't have yellow. The duplicolor has green and yellow, on top of red and blue. 
Thanks for the compliments. Yes it will work with plastic. Thats the point of the base coat,. Its for either non-metal, or discolored metal to give it an even finish.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that looks real good seth. great job bro.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

how many coats did you use?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
About 3 for the base. Really until I saw it coated nicely. And then like 4 or 5 for the top. It gets all mustard color when you paint, but when you let it dry it gets to that translucent metallic.

Seth


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

what color did you use for a base? white? gray? thanks for the info seth.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

the paint looks great!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

veeeeeeery nice....you might as well put up a detailed how to cuz you know everyone is going to be asking about every little step, and with good reason, might i add. thats an excellent job youve done there.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
First step is to go and buy the damn paint. You have I believe 4 choices which is red, blue, yellow, and I thought there was green, but I guess not.
http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalcast.html
You also need a can of the base coat which is a greyish metallic silver.
Next you have to isolate the parts you want to paint, eirhter by masking them off or removing them altogether. Removing them is best.
Then you clean the part. Whether that means soap and water, or sanding, or degreasing whatever.
Then you spray the base coat lightly. All these metallic paints need many light coats, no medium coats, and especially no thick coats. It isn't that it will run, which it will. Its that the finish is diminished by heavy coats.
Spray on the base and eevn if it looks like a clear don't worry. Once you get to the 3rd light coat (wait like 15-20 minutes between coats) you'll see how it is really a metallic sheen. Kinda looks like brushed aluminum at this point.
Next is waiting an hour and a half to two hours to start the color coats. Do the same process. Super light coats, 15 minuts apart. I did like amybe 5 coats. It was a relatively small part and I had a whole can of paint. 
Then just let it dry overnight, and then install. The pait really needs more than 24 hours to cure, but its safe to handle by this point.

Seth


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

your the man seth! thanks for the info. i just want to see what im getting myself into.


----------



## smpolishing (Nov 22, 2002)

Looks really good. You might want to sand off the lettering and emblem, makes it stand out a little better against the nice yellow. Either way, looks great... just a thought.

Scott
www.SMPolishing.com
[email protected]


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks awesome man.. good job.. 

what you selling the car for?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Its got 59,000 miles (just hit on Thursday). That isn't a joke. The blue book value is $1800. But it has 4 new tires (also Thursday) and its in better quality than bluebook since I changed all the electrical wires (grounds) in the engine and it has a whole new exhaust and intake, plus audio stuff (just HU and speakers). It runs better than a bluebook car would since I maintained it and bluebook cars are simply a generic car of this type with these features and this many miles.
In otherwords I can get $2500 for it down here. But for some that is unrealistic due to the age, although mechaically this car is immaculate, so its really a make me an offer, as long as its above $2k.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

U know, that Duplicolor Metalcast stuff is really amazing. It looks extremely real. I just saw a turbo G20 who put metalcast on his Valve cover and his STB. He screwed up the VC, but the STB came out amazing. I honestly thought it was anodized red.

He told me he lightly sanded the STB down and then applied 2 coats od the metalcast red. It really had me fooled. I'll tell you, Duplicolor (krylon) is the best brand out there, from the wheel paints to the metalcast to the mirage paint set, they got some good shit.


----------

